# How can you tell an animal has poor vision?



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

Your vet might be able to. I'd call and ask them if they can. Aside from that, from what you described it sounds like she may be partially blind. How is her hearing? You said that once you touch her she's fine. Does she hear you coming or talking to her? I discovered several years ago that my old cat had gone almost completely deaf. He has adjusted well to his condition and everyone (other pets included) is very considerate of his disability and age.
Your kitty is lucky you noticed this and lucky to be in a home where her people care about her.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

I'm pretty confident she can hear - she comes running when we call her. Unfortunately that running often results in a crash:doh:. (She is just under a year and still has zoomies) She is actually extremely sound sensitive which also led me to suspect poor vision - her first reaction is to run away from a noise until she can determine what it is, even if it is just us walking to her. We also bought her littermate whose vision I think is perfectly fine so I think one sister helps the other. Poor thing - I will have to call the vet and see if they can test her. I have had a dog go deaf from old age, but have never had a pet with a vision problem before. She is such a sweetie though and just melts in your arms.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Googling Blind Kitten brings up some information, not all of it very helpful. From all I have heard, cats manage remarkably well with poor sight as long as they don't have to hunt for their food - the main thing is not to move furniture etc around once they have learned their way around their environment. Some conditions respond to treatment, some don't - your vet is the obvious person to advise. She is a lucky cat to have someone to love her, no matter what!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

Just wanted to update:

Vet says that Adele is at least partially blind, but still (to our family) wholly fabulous. There really isn't anything to do for it, and as she is an indoor only cat, won't really interfere with her life all that much. Thanks you guys for the tips!


----------

